# Update Accelerator mit gentoo als Router

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte den http://update-accelerator.advproxy.net/ bei mir in den Proxy mit einbinden um ein wenig Bandbreite zu sparen...

Habt Ihr Ideen wie man so was hinkriegt ohne eine Firewall Distri. 

Edit:

Es geht darum bestimmte Update Dateien von z.B. MS, Adobe, Virenscanner etc. länger im Cache zu halten als gewöhnlich. Dadurch wird Bandbreite gespart, da für die verschiedenen Clients nur einmal heruntergeladen werden muß. An einem 1000er DSL Anschluß ungemein von Vorteil...

G. Roland

----------

## disi

Ist das nicht mehr ein Addon zu dieser Firewall Distro http://ipcop.org/docs.php ?

 *Quote:*   

> These are the software requirements for Update Accelerator:
> 
>     IPCop 1.4.x (release 1.4.11 - 1.4.21)
> 
>     Web Proxy service must be enabled (transparent or non-transparent)

 

http://update-accelerator.advproxy.net/faq.html

//edit: I think it would be a good idea to set it up in some virtual machine and see what it does...

----------

## Tinitus

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ist das nicht mehr ein Addon zu dieser Firewall Distro http://ipcop.org/docs.php ?
> 
>  *Quote:*   These are the software requirements for Update Accelerator:
> 
>     IPCop 1.4.x (release 1.4.11 - 1.4.21)
> ...

 

Ja, wie gesagt möchte es gerne ohne diese Firewall Distri nutzen...

G. Roland

----------

